# cheap, workhouse diaper cover for newborn phase



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm looking for a cheap workhorse type diaper cover for the newborn phase -- I prefer PUL -- something that washes easily. When I used prefolds with my oldest I used proraps (this was almost 8 yrs ago now that I purchased them!) and with my others I used fancier diapers. I'm wanting to go back to prefolds with the one I'm expecting and just want to know ... what are the workhorse type diaper covers now? Is it still proraps? If so, where can I buy them at a good price? If something else, please tell me! I've been out of the loop for a few years, it seems.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Thirsties duo wrap! Cute colors, work great.
I get them here for $12.75 and they have great shipping and customer service.
http://www.cottonbabies.com/


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

I bought a Litewrap when DD was little. It is an $8.00 cover. I don't really love that the polyurethane touches her body where her prefold dont but it has never leaked and is easily wipes out. It also fits nicely over prefolds snappied. It is far my best cover but I still like my wool.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I think Proraps is still it. I bought mine at www.nickisdiapers.com Green Mountain Diapers has a new fitted made out of their prefolds for pretty cheap, too (as far as fitteds go) if you're looking to go that route.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

I got a bunch of once-were-white plasticy newborn diaper covers at a gently-used baby shop. I got 6 for $15 because they did not look nice. However, my favorites were the funky ones I knitted from regular acrylic rainbow yarn- the Austrailian knit pattern is just a long triangle, very easy. Wool is recommended, I know, but the acrylic yarn was so much cheaper and worked just fine.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

I like Thirsties, too.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

prowraps, bummis super whisper wraps, and Nikky are my favorite covers for newborns!


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I've been using the same size s super whisper wraps with my daughter since she was born and we use a variety of diapers. I love them and they do come in cute prints, too.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Proraps are still gigantically huge on my little one even the preemie ones that sosposly fits from 2 lbs HA the legs are HUGE!!!!!
Honestly I'm loving the bummi line the bummi orginals fit super well right from birth and still are going strong they run around 49 each aroudn the same cost of the proraps.. Also using the suerbrites the NB also a superfit on my LO tiny hiney and just recently the BWW in NB have become a great option for us. both those run around $12 each I', washing and drying all in hot water I can jsut let air dry between uses ect.

Deanna


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

I love prowraps for the newborn stage. Mine grow out of it fast, so there's no point in spending more than I have to. If you look, I've heard they have seconds, but I got mine for about 7(?)bucks at nickisdiapers.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Newborn stage, I forgot to mention, we went renegade a lot! I'd just stuff the diaper in her onsie or let the little cotton baby bloomers hold the diaper on. I also sewed some velcro to bits of elastic to be diaper "belts". With all the spitting up and lactating, we were such a mess anyway...We just did all the laundry like diapers! Good grief, it's a miracle we all survived!


----------



## belle.h (Oct 19, 2005)

Bummis, and Thirsties. Bummis has Superbrites, with a wipable interior PUL, so you can reuse between pees. Thirsties run a tiny bit bigger than the bummis. Both are a really great cover though. Cute colours.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Thirsties were my favorites.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Thirsties!! Loved them.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

personally I adore thirsties (and like both teh regular and duo sized covers) but for cheap workhorse the answer is still proraps! I've heard that if you call them you can buy seconds from them for even cheaper too


----------



## craft_media_hero (May 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averlee* 
Newborn stage, I forgot to mention, we went renegade a lot! I'd just stuff the diaper in her onsie or let the little cotton baby bloomers hold the diaper on. I also sewed some velcro to bits of elastic to be diaper "belts". With all the spitting up and lactating, we were such a mess anyway...We just did all the laundry like diapers! Good grief, it's a miracle we all survived!

: lol Thanks for this ^

I recently used the proraps seconds number, and we got 4 covers for about $21 with absolutely no visible reason that they are seconds. The lady on the line was incredibly nice and said that they're often pulled out because they have a little dirt smudge or smth on them. I do wish they were dye-able, though, because the white is pretty boring.

I don't have the number right on hand but you can google "proraps seconds number" and it should come up.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.prodiaper.net/shop.html look under contact information

deanna


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

For DS2 I bought used Bummis Super Whisper Wraps for this.

For DS1, I was not CDing yet, but when he got rotavirus, the disposables were all blowing out every time he pooped. So I bought some Especially for Baby Diaper covers from BRU....they were _not_ great covers, but they were only $3.50 each !!! So I bought about a dozen of them and used them with birdseye flats folded into a thick rectangle, and washed and dried them frequently, and they worked great ! It was a low-cost way to start CD and got him through rotavirus without any more blowouts - a cheap system that performed surprisingly well under difficult conditions.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeMommy* 
I think Proraps is still it. I bought mine at www.nickisdiapers.com Green Mountain Diapers has a new fitted made out of their prefolds for pretty cheap, too (as far as fitteds go) if you're looking to go that route.

This is what we did for newborn time (well, just prefolds back then) and we loved the newborn prowraps!


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I got the most wear out of my Thirsties duos. They fit great from day one with a prefold and he's still wearing them at 15 lbs and 4 months (although he is barely in them right now). I had a super bright and loved it, but it only fit for 2 weeks. So not really worth it IMO. I thought I'd get more time out of it since ds 1 was 6 lbs 15 oz at birth, but ds 2 came in at 8 lbs. I also had a Thirsties xs that fit the best at about 2 weeks, but it didn't last much past 5 weeks and the Thirsties duos still fit better than the Thirsties xs. My only proraps and BSWW were smalls and he didn't fit into those until at about 6 weeks.


----------



## Lynda&Jenna (Aug 13, 2005)

We like thirsties xs covers or the Tiny Tush xs covers for newborns. You can also go with the econobum kit which have 12 prefolds and 2 covers.
Lynda


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I am with you, OP, kind of out of the loop... I have read lots of comments the past few months about thirsties, and wonderwraps though (which are not newborn but made with a new material, TRU or something like that?) neither was around when I diapered my last kiddo..


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Another vote for Thirsties! I used Prowraps with DS, but they weren't working with DD. I'm actually heading out tomorrow to buy some more Thirsties - at Nicki's Diapers retail store...I'm pumped to be in an actual diaper store!!


----------

